# SPARKLING WINE



## NorthernWinos (Feb 2, 2006)

We use the method from this Web Site
http://honeycreek.us/makingsparklingwine.htm
Here is a few photos of the process.
Take 5 or 6 gallons of any dry wine, we have used only white wine [dry apple] but use any wine that you enjoy, a blush or rosé would work too.Commercial Champagne/Sparkling Wine is made form Chardonnay, or sometimes even an off quality wine.
DO NOT STABILIZE this wine.Rack to bottling bucket, 
ADD:
1/3/4 cups dissolved white table sugar in boiled water [cooled]
1 package Champagne Yeast...rehydrated in small amount of water.

We try to make sure there is no Sulfite residue on any equipment, that will impair the fermentation process that will take place inside the bottles, so rinse bucket, and filling equipment, tubing, etc. with water. 
Stir frequently while bottling to keep sugar and yeast in suspension. Fill rinsed Champagne bottles. Cap bottles with plastic champagne stoppers and wire securely...or they say you can use crown caps [beer bottle caps] at this point.








Store bottles upright in sturdy containers. Line bottoms of containers with many layers of newspapers. Champagne yeast will work at temperatures as low as 50*F, so a basement floor is okay. These bottles will be stored upright for 2 months while the yeast works.






Shake the bottles weekly to disperse the yeast and sugar throughout the wine. Shake more often towards the end of the 2 month period, every few days is good, this will get any sediment off the bottoms and dispersed it through the wine. If any wires were loose you will notice that they have tightened...this is from pressure building in the bottles. [kind of creepy, but you know that the yeast is working] 
*We try to use at least one clear bottle for each batch as a 'view' into the fermentation process.

After 2 months, invert the bottles in the storage boxes.







Now comes the Riddling Process. Everyday [if possible] lift the bottle, twist briskly and drop the bottle into the box from a hight of about 2-4 inches. ***[This is why you padded the bottoms of the boxes, to absorb the shock of the bottles dropping into the box.]






This process will drop any sediment that has formed on the sides of the bottle neck and send it settling into the bottle cork.






After 2 weeks or so of Riddling it is time to dégorge the wine. This is a process of removing the lees that have settled into the cork.
Keeping the bottle inverted [neck down] place in a freezer till there is ice forming in the neck of the bottle. In our old chest type freezer it takes and 1 hour and 15 minutes.
Now that you have some ice formed in the neck of the bottle you can return the bottle to a semi-up-right position to dégorge the ice 'plug'.






Now comes the dégorging. This is best done outdoors, wear glasses or safety glasses, keep loved ones and pets away from popping corks. *The safety glasses are to protect your eyes from the spurting wine.

Carefully remove the wire.






POP!!! As quickly as you can place your CLEAN thumb over the bottle opening. This is kind of tricky, but you'll figure it out fast. Dégorge several bottles at a time. [or just one to try it] 






Using a small funnel refill bottles from one, try to pour the wine down the sides of the bottles to prevent foaming. *Dispose of any leftover wine....Leftover wine...Hello!!!

Place clean plastic stoppers and wires on the bottles and store right side up for about 2 more months in your wine cellar. This will give the wine some time to rejuvenate the bubbles that were lost during the dégorging process.









Here is a shot of the lees in the plastic top...






*Probably not a bad idea to wait to label till the end of the process, things get a little messy during the dégorging process.

Hope this tutorial is helpful...enjoy your bubbly, it is worth the process.





*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 6, 2006)

Here is a bit of an update, added to the original Post of making 'Sparkling Wine'..I posted a photo of the 'lees' that are deposited in the plastic top...kind of 'yucky'...... but better to have it all settled in there by 'riddling'.... then frozen and dégorged...then you are left with clear 'bubbly' to enjoy....


----------



## pkcook (Mar 6, 2006)

NW,


Thanks for the tutorial, I love photos and find this process facinating. I'll be looking this one up later when I muster enough courage to try it



.


Thanks again!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 8, 2006)

Bottled another batch of ***Sparkling*** Wine today...
It went like this...

Rinse bottles with the jet faucet washer....Place in One Step Solution...






Rinse with the jet washer and place in Sulfite solution...






Rinse all Sulfite solution from the bottles...you don't want any Sulfite to hinder the secondary fermentation in the bottles...let bottles drain...







Sanitize all other equipment with Sulfite and rinse with clear water...






The *Cuvèe...[*Cuvèe....any white wine, still and stable]...DO NOT AT ANY STABILIZER....it will hinder the fermentation....In this case it was apple wine...






Rack to bottling bucket...






Mix the 'Magic'...
2 cups boiling water, dissolve 1 3/4 cups white suger...
1 package Champagne Yeast [rehydrated in 2 oz water...
Apple flavor [if desired]






Add yeast and sugar mixtures to wine in the bottling bucket, and stir well...stir well during bottling to keep mixture suspended...

Have your bottle stoppers sanitized and rinsed in clear water...






The 'Filling Station'...fill your bottles as usual...






Cap bottles with plastic stoppers and wire hoods....Set bottles aside to ferment at near 60 degrees...






Let bottles ferment for 2 months...shake bottles weekly to suspend the yeast.....

After 2 months invert the bottles...tops down....thump the bottles daily to send the lees into the cap...Do this for 2 weeks...

Then dègorge the lees, refill and recap and let rest upright for 2 months and ENJOY!!!!it is worth the effort....This should be ready for New Years...we hope????

Hope this has been helpful...




*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## MedPretzel (Aug 8, 2006)

LOVE the tutorial!


I think I'm going to have to try this out this winter. The snow actually looks beautiful. (Please remind me of this when I complain about the snowstorms this winter!)


Good job, NW, It HAS been more than helpful!


M.


----------



## Waldo (Aug 9, 2006)

Great job on the tutorial Wino.....I might give this a try myself. One question I have, at the beginning of the process do you fill the bottles as you normally would or do you leave more space in the bottle for expansion.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 9, 2006)

Waldo...you fill the bottles as usual....

When you do the shaking of the bottles it really gives you the 'willies' at first....like you are scared they could blow the topper or explode, but as the weeks go by you get more vigorous with the shaking....

We have had one cork blow during the fermenting process, and one after dègorging....I think the wire hoods were not as tight as they should have been.If the wire hoods are loose the cork lifts till it reaches the wire hood...that's kind of creepy, you know that some pressure is inside the bottle....We are going to order a wire tightening tool, now we use a pliers and make sure the wires are as tight as possible...

I think that Welch's Niagara would make a great sparkling wine, I might try that someday....

I think some champagne is made with poor quality Chardonnay, so think any white wine would work....


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 9, 2006)

DAY ONE</font>

The yeast is beginning to multiply already and forming Lees on the bottom of the bottles.....






We use one clear bottle for each batch so we can watch the delvelopment....






This bottle didn't have a punt in the bottom.... cheap sparkling wine came in the bottle, it seems the glass is thinner than most Champagne bottles...sure hope it is strong enough to hold the pressure that will develop inside....



Time will tell...


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 19, 2006)

This is how it looks in the glass when it's sat for a few months after dègorging.....






The head had filled the glass, and the bubbles are awesome...
Yeah, Yeah, I'm not supposed to drink...but what the 'hey'...It's Saturday night, I've been good, and besides what else goes with hamburgers and beans????


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 24, 2006)

Here is a photo of the lees that have built up in the bottles over the past 6 weeks or so....






Have been shaking the bottles once a week to disperse the yeast through the wine....

For the next 2 weeks or so we will shake the wine twice a week, then turn the bottles up side down and begin the Riddling process of thumping the lees into the plastic stopper [cork]...then dégorge, refill, recap and wait for the bubbly....

This process may seem tetious....but is truly worth it...and fun!!!!


----------



## Wade E (Sep 24, 2006)

That was a very interesting tutorial and the bubbly in the glasses
makes me very thirsty. I will definetly have to try this. Just need to
make some wine appropriate for this prcess. Thanx.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 27, 2006)

We got a new toy...[tool] for tightening the wires on the bubbly bottles...







The wires all look like a machine did them...like it!!!

Sure saves time too...no more fumbling with pliers...

Ask George at the Fine Vine Wines Toy Store to get you yours... *Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jul 14, 2007)

Saturday Night....*****Sparkling Wine Night*****


Mixed up another batch yesterday and pitched the yeast tonight...


Got to keep a steady supply around...takes awhile to make so can't run low...just keep a batch brewing while the last batch is fermenting in the bottle.


Life is Good!!!


----------



## Wade E (Jul 14, 2007)

Well, what are you making NW? Dont keep us in the dark!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jul 14, 2007)

Wade.....


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jul 15, 2007)

Another Sparkling Apple Wine from our own apple juice....Estate bottled!!! Grown, produced, bottled andconsumed on the premises. *Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## scotty (Jul 15, 2007)

Please post a link. All I get is a red X


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jul 15, 2007)

scotty said:


> Please post a link. All I get is a red X




Scotty...I was getting RED X's too....I had deleted the photos in Photobucket for the wire tightening tool....Hope you can see it now.


Are you seeing the photos in the first part of the Post???


----------



## scotty (Jul 15, 2007)

yes thanks


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 3, 2007)

Bottled yet another vintage of Sparkling Apple Wine yesterday...it has now joined the 12 bottles of Sparkling Rhubarb/Pineapple wine in the root/wine cellar. 








I noticed the temperature in that room is only 62*F...With Champagne [Lalvin EC-1118] Yeast it should still pick up carbonation.....Most times that room is about 65* and can get as hot as 68* during winter months when there is a roaring fire in the wood furnace on the other side of the insulated wall.

*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## grapeman (Oct 3, 2007)

You will want to keep consumtion of those babies to a smaller glass at a time. I see they have 35% ABV!






Are yours real dry or do they have some residual sugars from the carbonation?*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 3, 2007)

I should take the S.G. reading before and after I add the sugar and yeast at bottling...then again at time of drinking...tho the bubbles might not let the hydrometer read correctly...suppose I could use the refractometer...if it goes that low.


Will try to do that next batch....will be awhile tho.


We think it is dry....but the bubbles confuse your senses.


I am anxious to try the ***Sparkling***Rhubarb/Pineapple...might start **Sparkling*** up more wines.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Oct 3, 2007)

I have been looking over these sparkling wine post recently, collecting up some bottles to give it a try soon. Just have to decide what to spray all over myself first!


----------



## grapeman (Oct 3, 2007)

NW, the reference to 35% ABV is on the box in the picture! I would suspect something more alont the lines of 13-14%


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 3, 2007)

I hadn't noticed that box until your first Post...I knew you were kidding. But...I am interested to know what the 1 3/4 cups of sugar add to the alcohol content or if it's just the bubbles that make you feel so good.


I start the must at 1.080...they say not to have too high of alcohol in the must at the beginning. I have had people ask how they could sweeten a sparkling wine...I guess Splenda or one of those non fermentable sweeteners would work.


I had a girl fiend who use to drink Champagne Cocktails...they would just add sugar to sparkling wine and it would get sweet and fizzy.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Oct 23, 2007)

I ordered a couple or three cans of Alexanders Premium Chablis to try on my first Sparkling attempt, Maybe get it started by the end of the week.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 23, 2007)

I will probably be starting secondary ferm on 1/2 of my Plum and 1/2 of my crabapple this weekend if my order from George comes in otherwise next week.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Oct 24, 2007)

Have a question before I start, silly maybe, but , Did you folks that do this use the same yeast for ferment as you did for carbonation? Is it necessary, or does it make a difference if different yeast are used?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 24, 2007)

I used EC-1118 for both primary and secondary....don't know if it makes a difference or not....Good question....


----------



## Wade E (Oct 24, 2007)

As long as you use a high abv yeast it is fine. I use the Red Star Champagne yeast.


----------



## bovinewines (Oct 24, 2007)

This entire thread reminds me...


&lt;laughing&gt; So I have a very good friend who has traveled the world including France. She competed professionaly for one of the cycling teams.


One of the "skills" she picked up was how to open a bottle of champagne using a sword! Ya know..its one of those things theFrench do to celebrate.


I know that in a couple of years I know I'm going to have to try my hand at both making the bubbling and seeing if I can open it using a sword.


That's going to be one fun party or a great trip to the emergency room!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 24, 2007)

Here is a little story about it...I thought it was called 'swording'...but there is a more refined name...The Art of Sabrage 
http://www.gourmed.gr/gourmed-specials/23/112/9104/Champange...-the-noble-one-.htm




http://www.balieats.com/full.cfm?id=865


Have fun...AND...us wants pictures...



*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## bovinewines (Oct 24, 2007)

ROFL! I promise...if I do this...there will be pictures....both if its successful, not successful or pics of me in the emergency room!


----------



## bovinewines (Oct 24, 2007)

I just looked at both of those links! Very groovy info there Northern..and me being a "foodie" makes it that much more enjoyable!


Thanks!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Oct 28, 2007)

Pitched the yeast on the 27th for my try at this, I'll set one aside for you Bovine do your swording on!



Went with the EC-1118, so if it turns into a mess I'll know it was all me, not the yeast!


----------



## bovinewines (Oct 29, 2007)

Perfect JW....and I'll send you pics of me in the emergency room! 


Sounds like a match to me!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Nov 1, 2007)

Racked mine to glass today,Have a question...Are any clarifier's used prior to bottling/carbonating, or do all the lees and sediment come out during degorging?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 1, 2007)

Being brilliantly clear isn't an issue. It will get cloudy as soon as you add the yeast and sugar mixtures.
Used super-Kleer on a batch once and it took forever to carbonate...don't know if it was the S-K or not....but it was the only thing I did different. I will not use it again.


I think Wade or someone used a clarifier on a batch they made....not sure how it was done tho.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Nov 4, 2007)

I had to buy a case of bottles to make enough (couldn't pillage and plunder enough) noticed they can actually take crown caps...has anyone tried them for degorging? Don't know if they would be easier or not. *Edited by: JWMINNESOTA *


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Nov 9, 2007)

25Sparkling Bombs, wish me luck


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 10, 2007)

Good going!!!!


We love the little tool for twisting the wires...but it twists them so tight that we don't get to reuse many wires.
Looks like your bottles are light enough color that you will be able to see the lees form in the bottoms of the bottles....and then when you riddle you'll see the lees fall into the plastic topper.


Keep us Posted on the progress....


This reminds me...time to riddle the Sparkling Rhubarb/Pineapple


----------



## Wade E (Nov 10, 2007)

Those look great.


----------



## bovinewines (Nov 11, 2007)

JW: Those look fantastic! Keep us posted!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Nov 15, 2007)

Gave then a little a little shake yesterday, the bottles are light colored enough I can see the lees. Your right NW about it giving you the willies at first, kinda like dealing with a live bomb. Somehow I know Murphy's law (not Steve, The other Murphy) says I will have one blow up on me!


----------



## joeswine (Nov 19, 2007)

EXCELLENT&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;I will do this it's the last item on my wine to do list and it looks good ,great guide on how to//


----------



## joeswine (Nov 19, 2007)

great planning I have to try it,good pictorils


----------



## joeswine (Dec 6, 2007)

don't remember if I wrote you or not but,excellent visuial on the subject,thank you,I'am going to do sparkling if jan, thanks again//jp


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Dec 6, 2007)

Couple days shy of a month now, and nothing has blown up yet!



Amazing how clear they get between shaking them up. Thinking of starting another batch to sparkle...just in case this turns out good!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jan 9, 2008)

The riddling has begun!


----------



## bovinewines (Jan 9, 2008)

Wear your safety googles! 


Where's our pictures???????


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jan 9, 2008)

Full Personal Protective Equipment on when dealing with these!



Better get that sword sharpened and ready! As for pictures, look at the last ones I posted...only standing on your head, there ya go!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jan 14, 2008)

Just for you Bovinewines*



*


----------



## joeswine (Jan 14, 2008)

I'll be doing my first forced carbonation this sunday


----------



## Wade E (Jan 14, 2008)

looking good JWM, I slacked to long to do my 2nd and third batch of Sparkling wines. Its too cold so My plum and crabapple will have to wait till late spring now.


----------



## bovinewines (Jan 14, 2008)

Wow! That looks amazing JW! Very cool!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jan 22, 2008)

Wed or Thurs we degorge! I better dig out all that rain gear!


----------



## jobe05 (Jan 22, 2008)

And the Camera!




*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jan 24, 2008)

No use in putting it off



The little bombs are in the freezer now, its -9 outside so I put a few out there to see if it will work.




Now I have a little time to think about the adventure I'm about to undertake!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 24, 2008)

JW....Good Luck....More photos too please.


When I put mine outside in -9*to -11*weather I had them in a wire basket, it took 35 minutes to have goodice in the neck, that was with a strong wind hitting them. The next day it was about the same temp with no wind hitting them and they took about 45 min....


Yours might hold some heat in the box...so may take a while longer...Keep checking for ice in the neck.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jan 24, 2008)

I have to say all went well on the first case. Wasn't nearly as violent as I had imagined, hardest part for me was seeing the ice in the neck of the bottles, after 1 1/2 hour I went ahead with the process. Was able to easily remove the wire hoods , then had to slightly twist the plastic cork/tops to remove. After the first one I got a little better/faster at placing thumb over the top to limit the loss.







This was the first one, not bad for a beginner.




That really built up my confidence, in no time at all I had the first case done!




Straight to the sink with the dirty lee filled caps.




Yes, there is a small price to pay!








I tasted plenty during the process



, but I did pour a glass for my wife, for a cheap Chablis concentrate, it has a wonderfully apple aroma and aftertaste!




Planning ahead (OK, hoping and praying) for success, I had these gold foils ready, now I just need a good label! OHHHH Joan, Romona!!! 
Off to do the second case, then laundry I'm thinking!






THANK YOU VERY MUCH TO NW FOR THIS GREAT TUTORIAL!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 24, 2008)

Looks like you've been having a blast!!!!


Glad it worked out well...Lots of bubbles there in your and my mouth is watering....


What is it in the bubbly wine that goes to your head so fast????


Bubbly has always been my most favorite wine.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 24, 2008)

Great job JWM!


----------



## 1Mainebrew (Oct 21, 2013)

What do you top up with and when? Immediately after degorging? Do you just top up with other bottles and consolidate or do you add more sugar? Sorry I'm arriving late to the party.


----------



## GreginND (Oct 21, 2013)

Yes, this thread is pretty old. But the information is still excellent.

You can top up with a still wine or sacrifice one of your bottles to do the topping up. I would also add a portioned does of sulfite to the bottle.

By the way, it is much easier to do the sparkling fermentation using crown caps. Those bottles are designed for crown caps for that purpose. Then put the champagne stopper in after disgorging. You should not lose that much wine out of the bottles.

If you want to add something to sweeten it, you need to top up with juice or sugar syrup and add potassium sorbate to prevent it from fermenting.


----------



## 1Mainebrew (Oct 23, 2013)

So I was wondering about adding potassium sorbate after degorging. Doesn't that prevent more carbonation from forming?


----------



## GreginND (Oct 23, 2013)

1Mainebrew said:


> So I was wondering about adding potassium sorbate after degorging. Doesn't that prevent more carbonation from forming?



Yes. That's the point. After you have carbonated it you don't want it to ferment more and explode.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Oct 23, 2013)

I know this may sound dumb or extremely low class to some of you  But we always do our cider sparkling style. We do backsweeten without using Sorbate to avoid refermenting. We use 2 liter green pop bottles with the plastic caps to bottle. We keep the bottles and reuse them and the caps. Have not encountered anything bad too date, no explosions etc. We kind of treat it like beer. We backsweeten each bottle with a teaspoon of sugar.


----------



## GreginND (Oct 23, 2013)

Are you saying that you charge it with sugar to allow it to ferment and carbonate and then you add more sugar to sweeten it? And it doesn't keep fermenting?


----------



## ckvchestnut (Oct 24, 2013)

GreginND said:


> Are you saying that you charge it with sugar to allow it to ferment and carbonate and then you add more sugar to sweeten it? And it doesn't keep fermenting?



Haha no sorry I'm sure I worded that wrong. Ferment to dry then rack off lees, backsweeten without Sorbate with 1 tsp sugar in each bottle and allow to sit for 3-4 weeks. We have found that the plastic screw caps work we'll to prevent explosions. And you only get a small amount of fizziness.


----------



## GreginND (Oct 24, 2013)

Ah, yes. But you will end up with a dry bubbly doing that. I suggested sorbate IF they wanted to sweeten it up after carbonation and disgorging.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Oct 24, 2013)

GreginND said:


> Ah, yes. But you will end up with a dry bubbly doing that. I suggested sorbate IF they wanted to sweeten it up after carbonation and disgorging.



Yes I realized that afterwards that would get a drier taste. I wonder if due to the lack of air in the bottle if the yeast would only ferment so much of the sugar before you actually drink it. 

My hubby mentioned xylitol to me and that he read somewhere that the yeast wouldn't eat so it was good to backsweeten with and no refermenting. Does anyone have any experience with xylitol? He said he found it at the bulk store.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Oct 24, 2013)

So you could use the 1tsp per bottle for carbonation and then xylitol for taste?


----------



## 1Mainebrew (Jun 16, 2014)

Has anyone done this with a banana wine?


----------



## 1Mainebrew (Mar 13, 2015)

Well, I never got an answer, so I'm working on the sparkling banana wine myself. Its nearing completion of fermentation and once dry and clear I will bottle it up and get this going! I made 3 gallons, so would just under a cup of sugar work for the carbonation? Thanks in advance!


----------

